# iMovie problems



## deanc88 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been making a movie on iMovie over the course of several weeks. Everything has been fine until yesterday. The movie will only playback in the Small viewer window mode. It won't play back in the Medium or Large viewer window modes, nor will it play back in the whole screen mode. In fact, in the whole screen mode, there are just fragmented pieces of all my slides all over the screen in bits and pieces. The only things I added yesterday were five slides that use the scrolling credits title option.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is your hardware specs, and how long has it been on, and how long has iMovie been open, when was your last save, and how much is in the iMovie project trash? When things like that happen, it's mostly one of two things, your hardware is going bad, or there isn't enough resources to run it, ie. you are out of RAM or hard drive space, video card or CPU isn't powerful enough, ect.


----------

